# Nova Jaws for Drilling



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

If I want to drill out pen blanks on the lathe with a drill chuck, what size jaws work best? I have the Nova G3 with the 50mm jaws that come with it. Can I get the 25mm jaws to hold blanks? Or is there a better method all together (minus a DP)?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Nova jaws for drilling*

I am not sure what size they are,but I have em..They have self centering jaws that will work.Go to PSI and they have em an I think with the best price.
Ken


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

here you go:-

general list

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chuck_Accessories/Index.htm


25mm jaws

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chuck_Accessories/25mm.htm

1" pin jaws

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chuck_Accessories/Pin.htm


----------



## justmylogin (May 11, 2009)

I been looking at doing the same with a Nova G3.

Since I so green...

Whats the difference between 25MM and pin jaws.

Which one is best for using the nova chuck to drill out
pen blanks.

What attachment do you need on the Jet tailstock to attach a
drill?


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

justmylogin said:


> I been looking at doing the same with a Nova G3.
> 
> Since I so green...
> 
> ...


I have since been told you can use the jaws that come with the G3 by pinching the blank with the inside of the jaws. Basically put the blank in like you would a mandrel and tighten the jaws. (It didn't really make sense to me until I went out to my lathe and looked at it). So you don't need the smaller jaws for lighter pen drilling. 

As far as the drill attachment, here is what you need: 
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/drill-chucks.html

You will probably need the #2 MT and the key or keyless is your preference. You don't want one that is a 'live' chuck. That means it spins.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd opt for the pin jaws because they don't have a dovetail/taper on the inner portion, just on the outside. They have plenty of length to grab a square blank.

Get yourself a 1/2" Jacobs chuck with a morse taper that corresponds to your lathe's tailstock taper. That'll hold the bit.

Drill at LOW SPEED!


----------

